# grouper off the pier



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I heard people talking about hopefully catching groupers off the piers after a big storm like this. How do you fish for them? Best bait and setup?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

straiders98 said:


> I heard people talking about hopefully catching groupers off the piers after a big storm like this. How do you fish for them? Best bait and setup?


 Usually we have to have a direct hit for the groupers to show up on the piers but if they do, you will actually be able to see them beneath the pilings and they will eat almost anything you present them.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

There was a guy that caught a 25 lb gag hiding under his couch in his house on pensacola beach after ivan.


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard it was a 65 pounder.people will stretch anything


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If you caught a grouper in shallow enough water do they tail dance and head shake like a largemouth ?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I catch them in 10 feet of water all the time on NAS, just throw out a carolina rig with an alewife or finger mullet (only bulk up your leader and hook) and your in business


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Where at on NAS? I'd like to try that sometime.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

pm me haha


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I sure miss fishing around NAS. Those steps going into the water by the submerged wall is a flounder Heaven, along with the whole wall.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Definitely! they unfortunately fenced off port ops for fishing now :|


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

this one was caught at okaloosa pier in may 2008


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I talked to the port Ops Divo Officer and he had let us fish there but told us one thing if they noticed people leaving trash and broken lines on thier boats then they would really secure it. Well one day saw a whole bunch of people that had come over from bravo pier and started fishing and what where they doing destroying the area. Some people just piss me off, these where also the same ones I noticed earlier from port ops keep an oversized red in thier cooler. There was no hiding it the tail stuck out of the damn thing. And now well they fenced it off, thank goodness we still have our pier by work that has a combo on the gate.


----------

